# World's worst coffee



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Currently staying in the Adephi Hotel in Liverpool (Don't ask!) Breakfast sees an insulated coffee flask left on each table. I suspect that at the end of each morning all the coffee is emptied out, re-heated and served the next day. Either that or they mix the coffee with burnt toast crumbs before brewing. Takes my vote as the worst coffee ever - but I'm sure someone else knows of another! ;.)))


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

The "coffee" served at work for meetings etc. always tastes like it's been mixed with bisto granuals.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

One of my clients offered me a coffee once which I gratefully accepted. I then watched them fill a coffee jug with boiling water from a kettle, add a few spoofuls (but not enough) of instant and give it a stir. That was pretty horrible.


----------



## ChrisWalton (Mar 7, 2011)

This happens more often than it ever should. Cafes making americanos by keeping the water running through an espresso shot till it fills the cup. Tastes like ash and has a a horrible gritty texture. If you see this in a cafe, don't leave, tell them how to do it right and save some other poor sucker!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

How much over extraction is needed before it becomes a lungo? I did think about over extracting to get an Americano. glad i didnt now.


----------



## ChrisWalton (Mar 7, 2011)

Usually twice the volume of your espresso for a lungo. The more you extract the espresso, the more bitterness you'll get, so be careful! If you want an americano, pull your espresso shot into a cup/mug with the hot water already in.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah i actually pour the espresso shots in the hot water from shot glasses, but im going to start extracting the espresso direct in now the mug fits under the bottomless PF.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Isn't the idea to grind slightly coarser, so that you get that volume in a similar time to a normal shot, rather than to use the same grind and tamp and just letting it blond. Also works with ristretto, where you use a slightly finer grind I believe.

Not stating as fact of course, I've never made a lungo and I can't make anything other than ristretto on my lever!


----------



## ChrisWalton (Mar 7, 2011)

Certainly might taste better! The idea is to get the solutes and stuff that don't get extracted in 25ml of water, to get a different flavour profile. Like most of coffee, I guess, it's about taste and getting the coffee how you want it.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

Worst coffee I've ever had was only the other weekend. we were at the beach and thought I'd have a capp, I thought it a little suspicious that I couldn't see an espresso machine but maybe it was behind the counter.

Turns out they were using instant cappuccino power and charging £1.90.

needless to say it went back and was exchanged for a tea!


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

You should of gone to Bold Street Coffee, its only round the corner, a 5 min walk. Top place!


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

I was in the Tatler Cafe in Pebbles, Scotland the other day..It's a kind of cleaned up 50's style cafe with an espresso machine and grinder. The Operator behind the counter..can't call him a barista asked what I wanted. I asked for a Cappucino and my old fella asked for a standard Coffee "Americano" the guy said I have coffee..I just don't have any Cappucino!! so I politely asked for a coke!! I got a glimpse of the steam wand while we sat down and It had more crusty white things on it than my old fella!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Worst ever, at a roadside burger joint in Georgia where we stopped for a desperate pee on the road to the coast - had a sip, had a pee and left. Ye gods it was shocking


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

The worst I've ever had was at a little chef somewhere near bournemouth, it was like drinking boiled tyres, I literally spat it back in the cup, in hell all coffee will taste like that. I remember once drinking a sip of mc donalds slurry in a cup too it was about 2003 and it was only one sip

Sent from my HTC Magic/Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The worst coffee I had was from the road side services, over extracted and just awful.


----------

